
Variations on a Name: The -Punks of Our Times - inflatableDodo
http://strangehorizons.com/non-fiction/variations-on-a-name-the-punks-of-our-times/
======
inflatableDodo
Just thought of togapunk, and found it has a single mention on instagram and
another single one on twitter by different people 8 years apart.

[https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/togapunk/](https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/togapunk/)

[https://twitter.com/hashtag/togapunk](https://twitter.com/hashtag/togapunk)

edit - am now wondering about a crack team of ancient greek philosophers using
resonant pendulums to try and hack an airgapped ankythera mechanism.

------
shackenberg
Also check out this neat illustrated "timeline" of "-punks".
[https://imgur.com/gallery/WkIU2](https://imgur.com/gallery/WkIU2)

Only the end I would change. First I would put Cyberpunk into the 1990-2000
years. And then I would add another category for all movies that have this
"bright", "plastic" and "clean" look like GATTACA, 2001, Minority Report or
Oblivion. And then add another category for all the rough and dirty movies
like District nine or Edge of tomorrow that seem to be fashionable now. But I
don't have good names for these yet. What do you think?

~~~
ska

       First I would put Cyberpunk into the 1990-2000 years.
    

I don't see how this works, most of the core Cyberpunk books were at least
technologically well past even current level, let alone 2000ish. What is your
thinking for 1990-2000 ?

~~~
saltcured
That figure seems a bit confused.

Up until the final categories, it seems more like it is attempting to
delineate time periods sourcing that dominant flavor of scifi, not the time
period postulated in its fiction. It lists the contemporary topics influencing
that fiction.

But, it then goes wrong as it wavers and transitions into future time periods.

Sticking to the writers' eras, it is the listed "cassette futurism" period
that is really cyberpunk. That's where it was born, influenced by those
technologies, dystopian ideas, and noir aesthetics. By the 90s, we were into
post-cyberpunk works like Snowcrash, reacting with parody and snarky
absurdity.

~~~
ska
I not sure I agree, and read it it is an attempt to map the source material
influencing the writing, not the writers eras at all. Steampunk particularly
doesn't make sense as a map to writers eras.

At any rate, I understand the confusion now. As you note Cyberpunk proper was
having it's obituary written, in some ways, in very early 90s, and the core of
it was written well previous to that. So 1990-2000 doesn't fit well as either
writers timeline or (in a handwavey sense) technology timeline.

~~~
saltcured
I may be showing my ignorance, but I think those like Verne and even Shelley
were the original steampunk authors. I don't think of it as a totally separate
genre as people continue to try to recapture and riff on the same styles and
set pieces almost two centuries later. It is born of that era.

Similarly, I think you could still write new cyberpunk. It's not dead, but on
hiatus.

------
failrate
Knuppunk: hardcore palindrome enthusiasts

~~~
Bonooru
I think knupunk has a better ring to it, and is still a palindrome.

~~~
failrate
Excellent, you are correct.

------
mcphage
I’m a fan of Seusspunk... the kind of semi-organic machines with everything
operated by robot hands wearing white gloves.

~~~
riffraff
as someone whose kids love The Mickey Mouse Clubhouse I will henceforth
identify them as seusspunk enthusiasts.

------
mieseratte
Aww, it left off my favorite "-punk" of all: trustpunks. Trust-fund children
who, for whatever reason, find the need to pretend to be poor punks.

~~~
inflatableDodo
Anarchosyndicalism's history does lead to Prince Kropotkin, who was in some
ways the very model of a trustafarian uppercrusty.

------
veritas_veritad
Taking minor offense that solarpunk is considered an invented fiction. Permies
have been lusting after it as a reality for at least 10 years haha

------
spacegod
Plasticpunk

Featherpunk

Postpunk

------
haxterstockman
Next time someone says "just let people enjoy things" I'm going to point them
to this article and ask them if this is what they really want for this world

~~~
mcphage
What do you mean by this?

~~~
deertick1
I think he means that this is really, really stupid.

~~~
inflatableDodo
I think this is hardly the depths of the rabbithole of stupidity that humans
are capable of. For instance, how can we combine these various -punk genres
into professional wrestling?

